# طلب مساعدة في ايجاد مشروع تخرج



## كريم ع (3 أكتوبر 2011)

انا طالب ادرس في تخصص هندسة الانتاج والالات بحاجة الى افكار في مشاريع التخرج


----------



## عبد الكريم جليل (3 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع ممتاز للكتب في مختلف التخصصات 
اسم الموقع free book spot


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تعمل ماكينة اختبار


----------



## كريم ع (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لتعليقك احمد رأفت بس بدي اسأل مثل شو ممكن اعمل؟


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تعمل ماكينة لأختبار الشد او قياس التعب fatigue
او ممكن تشتغل فى مجال 3D Scan Dimensions


----------



## كريم ع (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك . انا حاب اعمل مشروع عن coating بس ما عندي المعلومات الكثير عنه ممكن تساعدني


----------



## قحطان عدنا (17 نوفمبر 2011)

انا طالب في هندسة الميكانيك واحتاج الى مشروع تخرج يخص المواد البلورية وغير البلورية


----------

